# Was my Ash gettin' curly? with pics of my "Ash"



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I had some scrap pieces of ash when I got it milled and decided to cot some up and run it thru the new planer to check for snipe, smoothness etc. When I finished, I looked at it and it had a neat design. I thought if I bookmatched them it would look like a butterfly...kinda cool. 

Then I looked at the small area of figure and it shimmered somewhat like curly maple. So my question is, Does ash curl? Does any and every wood curl given the right circimstances?

It also has quite a few worm(?) holes (with white stuff in there and black around them). I kinda like it, to each his own I suppose.

Just a thought. What do yall think?

BTW, I jointed and planed this 30" long (or so) piece from 4/4 down to 5/8" (about 1/32" at a time) and found no discernable snipe. Im a happy camper :yes:

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Chippen,
ash can be very surprising. I bought a load of it a few years ago from a local fellow. It was rough sawn and dry. I took it home and spent an afternoon running it through my planer and was very excited to see some really nice figure. I used it to make some vanities and moldings.


----------



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello Chippin- in,
It looks like compression curl to me. As the tree grows and pressure builds on it in different places, you can wind up with curl in those areas. Most likely to see this compression curl at the base of the tree or crotch sections where it branches off. Most of this type of curl would be close to the barks edge.
As for curl or figure, yes any tree in the right circumstance can give you this wonderful effect. Quartersawing your logs will greatly increase the looks of these figured woods.
Have fun with those new tools!:smile:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work on the vanities firehawk. That is some nice lookin wood too.

Robert


----------

